# Mach3 or 4 vs UCCNC



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

New cnc router will be up and running soon. Wondered if opinions and experience would be shared on these two softwares?

Advantages? Abilities? Use of penants and such?


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

DARRELL81,
I cannot speak for others, but also being new with CNC, i use Vectric Software. i have used Mach 3, but no nothing of UCCNC. I found for me it was and is easier to use the Vetric and that is also the software provided by the company who i purchased my machine. Not much help, I know, but my preference at this time.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Darrell here is a post asking your question. Note what he says about missing Gcodes. https://en.industryarena.com/forum/mach-3-vs-uccnc-any-thoughts-experience--271970.html

Not sure if they would be a problem for you but it is worth looking into just in case.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm fairly new to CNC but started with Mach4 controller software and the Ethernet Smooth Stepper for the interface. So far this has been reliable except for when I've done something to mess it up, but I guess that can happen with any software/hardware combination.

David


----------

